# DDR type breeders



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

Just looking into breeders for now. Figure I should learn about this being a GSD fanatic anyway lol. I have some very good Czech/WG breeders in my area but just want to broaden my horizons so to speak. I also realize most modern dogs carry bloodlines from all over. I am located in Ontario, Canada, so in terms of location my preference would be within Ontario/Quebec, followed by all of Canada, USA, then Europe. Do prefer driving distance though.

Not looking for "pure" DDR as long as they match the structure/phenotype (to me this is the dark pigment, blocky heads, and slightly squarer bodies) and of course that possess correct working ability. I know there is some concern with DDR breeders only breeding for the appearance, and that is something I would like to avoid.

So far I have taken a look at Schraderhausk9, Vandenheuvelk9, Sequoyah, and Spartanville which is the closest to me. Some of these are varying degrees of "DDRness". I have yet to go through the full DDRlegends breeder list, some of which seems to be outdated anyway.

Also, does anyone know how to get in contact with Spartanville? Their listed email produces an error for me.

Does anyone have experience with using frozen semen? Seems to be more common among DDR people.

Would appreciate the knowledge of you guys who are experienced with these bloodlines.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I believe Connie at Spartanville had an outdated email address listed on her website. If you are on fb she has a page, as well as a personal account. You could contact her through fb. 
She has pups available right now, I believe.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't go with anyone just trying to replicate a "type".
That is what became a problem with DDR and even Czech dogs -- breeding for the black sable,  breeding for the look.


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> I believe Connie at Spartanville had an outdated email address listed on her website. If you are on fb she has a page, as well as a personal account. You could contact her through fb.
> She has pups available right now, I believe.


Thanks, I will send her a message through FB. 


carmspack said:


> I wouldn't go with anyone just trying to replicate a "type".
> That is what became a problem with DDR and even Czech dogs -- breeding for the black sable, breeding for the look.


Hi Carmspack, big fan of your kennel. Like I said I know that this is an issue with these dogs and I'm hoping to find people who haven't compromised the working ability and temperament of the dog. In the end this is the most important to me and if I found that the dogs weren't up to my liking I would walk away. I think you could also look at it in terms of structure instead of just appearance. The structure of the ddr has certainly been trial and tested.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Another recommendation is Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Another recommendation is Welcome to Blackthorn Working German Shepherds


Thanks, their name seems familiar to me. They only have a single sch1 titled dog though, with some assorted AKC titles.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If titles mean anything to you, then go with a breeder that actually works their dogs, titles them....Many breeders know pedigree and how to match them. Other breeders know the same thing, yet work/train/title their own to be certain that the pedigree matches actually work due to strength and weaknesses they see when training. 
Paper pedigree is great, but the real knowledge comes with actually putting the dog through paces and pressure. No way can a breeder that buys an already titled dog know those important details. 
Not saying either of the above don't do this, but do your homework and look at the breeders with a bit more intensity than just the lines they breed.


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> If titles mean anything to you, then go with a breeder that actually works their dogs, titles them....Many breeders know pedigree and how to match them. Other breeders know the same thing, yet work/train/title their own to be certain that the pedigree matches actually work due to strength and weaknesses they see when training.
> Paper pedigree is great, but the real knowledge comes with actually putting the dog through paces and pressure. No way can a breeder that buys an already titled dog know those important details.
> Not saying either of the above don't do this, but do your homework and look at the breeders with a bit more intensity than just the lines they breed.


Thanks, I am indeed looking at the complete picture. No reason a breeder who preserves/has incorporated DDR lines can't also properly prove their breeding stock (I realize you didn't say this, just pointing it out). So to me looking specifically into DDR lines just means narrowing down the breeders I am looking at for now. If in the end I can't find a breeder who matches my needs within this scope, then I can always look elsewhere.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Chris Kemper breeds DDR lines '- Blackthorne

Marsha Seck is doing a half DDR litter - female Czech and Belgian, sire DDR - traumwolfen


Lee


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Malinda Weber at Weberhaus GSDs has a couple of DDR type and dogs, though she tends to focus more on working ability and titling her stock, rather than creating a specific look. I bought my boy from her.


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the additional suggestions guys. That Traumwolfen litter is probably too early for me though. 

Weberhaus looks really nice! Just skimmed through for now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Otakubenny said:


> Thanks, their name seems familiar to me. They only have a single sch1 titled dog though, with some assorted AKC titles.


Christine has titled dogs in the past, competed in SchH and is getting back into it again. She also does other stuff with her dogs and is not just buying titled stock and breeding. She has an excellent reputation. This is why I recommend her. 

Weberhaus is also a very good option. She is just farther away. 

What are your goals with your dog? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

sent you a pm


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Christine has titled dogs in the past, competed in SchH and is getting back into it again. She also does other stuff with her dogs and is not just buying titled stock and breeding. She has an excellent reputation. This is why I recommend her.
> 
> Weberhaus is also a very good option. She is just farther away.
> 
> What are your goals with your dog? Sorry if I missed it.


Gotcha, I will give her site another look. 

As far as goals the dog will be a companion and train in IPO. I prefer a dog with balanced drives, not just a prey monster. Environmentally/socialably sound is very important to me because I take my dogs everywhere, and I feel they should be able to function well in everyday society. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

Really liking Sequoyah after taking a thorough look at their website and dogs. They're all the way in Tennessee though. Sent them an email a couple of days ago so we'll see if they think we're a good match. I see they also have a long thread on here, I'll have to read through it when I have some more time.

Also it seems like Spartanville is a big player with DDR lines, most of the kennels I have looked at have or had a Spartanville dog.

Found Kavellerie Shepherds as well. They're easily within driving distance of where I will be moving, and they have a nice looking stud dog from Grafental. Doesn't seem like they title or compete with their dogs though, anyone have experience with them?


----------

